# Healthcare in Tulum/Cancun



## Severely Independent (Dec 8, 2012)

I am considering having a few routine procedures (colonscopy, upper GI endoscopy, stress EKG) done. I would appreciate advice on quality of care, cost, referrals etc.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Severely Independent said:


> I am considering having a few routine procedures (colonscopy, upper GI endoscopy, stress EKG) done. I would appreciate advice on quality of care, cost, referrals etc.


If you're living in Singapore, why make this inquiry on the Mexico forum? It seems like a long way to go to have some medical tests done.


----------

